# Tesla Demo Fail: ‘Transparent Metal’ Armored Glass Smashed During Cybertruck Reveal



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnko...mored-glass-smashed-during-cybertruck-reveal/
Tesla's futuristic new Cybertruck has armored glass windows that founder Elon Musk referred to as "transparent metal" during tonight's reveal. Unfortunately, it's not as tough as Musk thought it would be, and the vehicle's glass was smashed after being hit with a large steel ball bearing during a demo.

Which meant that Musk had to do the rest of the Cybertruck reveal with a damaged truck behind him.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnko...mored-glass-smashed-during-cybertruck-reveal/
> Tesla's futuristic new Cybertruck has armored glass windows that founder Elon Musk referred to as "transparent metal" during tonight's reveal. Unfortunately, it's not as tough as Musk thought it would be, and the vehicle's glass was smashed after being hit with a large steel ball bearing during a demo.
> 
> Which meant that Musk had to do the rest of the Cybertruck reveal with a damaged truck behind him.


But
They wont break on MARS !!!!

" FLYING CARS " !

" Ground Control to Major Tom . . ."

" To Infinity And Beyond " !

************************************************

Humming " Im Rocketmaaan"- Elton John.


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

And to think I used to be a Elon musk fanboy. Every day he does or say something that leaves me saying “what the eff”.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Somebody gonna get hurrrt.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

I'd happily take one if given.... although it looks like Elon Banged it together in his Garage. And I like the Guy &#128077;





I liked the Concept More✔⤵


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

That concept does look better but still fugly. I'm more interested in what the F150 will look like as a result.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> That concept does look better but still fugly. I'm more interested in what the F150 will look like as a result.


For what it's worth:

https://www.greencarreports.com/news/1124559_rivian-might-build-upcoming-ford-electric-suv
https://www.greencarreports.com/new...vealed-400-mile-range-160-kw-dc-fast-charging


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I've seen a few things about Rivian and while less fugly that the cybertruck, the front is still bad. Great specs though.

Kinda like, she's got a great personality.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

plus is quite ugly.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/01/cou...n-musk-bought-it-from-them-for-6-figures.html

Elon Musk

✔@elonmusk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197638937109336066
Cybertruck design influenced partly by The Spy Who Loved Me https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yeBqf6bYZak &#8230;
 YouTube ‎@YouTube



20.1K
2:12 PM - Nov 21, 2019


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Someone posted a theory that the glass broke due to the window partially lowering from the sledge hammer blows. Once lowered the glass no longer was held on 4 edges, thus more susceptible to breakage.

Full disclosure: Yes, Elon is bat-shit crazy, but it takes a crazy person to do the impossible. The cyber truck for the price is a major breakthrough. Looking forward to see the first Uber cyber truck. It _will_ happen unless U/L ban it. Perfect Ubermobile. I would have ordered one except I already have a Model Y on order.






https://www.teslarati.com/top-10-tesla-cybertruck-hidden-features-you-may-have-missed/


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Someone posted a theory that the glass broke due to the window partially lowering from the sledge hammer blows. Once lowered the glass no longer was held on 4 edges, thus more susceptible to breakage.
> 
> Full disclosure: Yes, Elon is bat-shit crazy, but it takes a crazy person to do the impossible. The cyber truck for the price is a major breakthrough. Looking forward to see the first Uber cyber truck. It _will_ happen unless U/L ban it. Perfect Ubermobile. I would have ordered one except I already have a Model Y on order.
> 
> ...


UL doesn't ban things. They test and certify things for an amazing amount of money.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> I'd happily take one if given.... although it looks like Elon Banged it together in his Garage. And I like the Guy &#128077;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The concept looks more like a winner but it also looks way more expensive to produce.

Concept looks like an space age Tahoe


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

16B in preorders...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> UL doesn't ban things. They test and certify things for an amazing amount of money.


Never mind. Bad engineering joke.


----------

